
Lightning strikes produce free neutrons, and we're not sure how - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/03/nuclear-lightening.ars
======
ChuckMcM
Ok folks, this is pretty cool stuff and something that you might want to note
in your notebook.

Neutrons come from nuclear events, not chemical events. We know that lightning
can produce Anti-matter so now we have a hint that it fissions atoms as well.

It really does feel like we're on the cusp of some new deeper understandings
of how particles hold together, and can be ripped apart. This understanding
will drive a lot of change, especially if it opens up new options for energy
production. Sadly not all of those will be good changes but in general it
should be a net benefit.

